# What a beautiful day!



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

Avery's weight pull harness finally came in the mail the other day (after waiting 45days for the darn thing)...he has done one fun pull in the past (pulling 525lbs), so I figured we take it out for a test run. Either Avery is getting older or the heat was too much or it was too much weight because we didn't get very far. I have to work on training the pull cue because once he's stuck he just gives up...

Anyway here's what the new harness looks like, it was right when I was about to take it off so I didn't really get a good shot..


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

nice pictures!
Where did you get the harness?


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Awesome pics I love those harnesses!!!!

That looks like Brenda's harnesses!  They are one of a kind though, they take a while but man... the quality and the fit is amazing! Avery looks like he is quite enjoying it as well! 

"MIGHTY" Competition dog weight pull harness
This is the likely maker superpug.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

I think you've gotten the weight pulling bug into me. It wouldn't be a bad idea to let Emma pull a few light things. I could just see my husband rolling his eyes at the idea:heh:


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I actually ordered the weight pull harness from here:

index

She did a fantastic job and I have no complaints now that its here but her customer service leaves something to be desired. I emailed her 3 times just for shipping info and to simply know how it was progressing--all of which went unanswered. I was actually considering reporting her to PayPal and then there is was at my door step.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

The other harness he's wearing is that new freedom harness, and so far I love it!


----------



## Tobi (Mar 18, 2011)

Wow they look just like the mighty harness! I hate bad customer service, especially with something custom a little update is always appreciated... I'm going to have to check her out I'm curious how similar her design is to Brenda's.


----------

